# learning the art of detailing



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Is there anywhere where i can go to learn how to attempt my car without making a mess of it. We are using a car that is being traded in but would like to know how to PC properly etc. I have a big garage at the house if there are any experts about or what about the meetings that are often talked about?

Any help would be great.

thanx.
________
BMW K75


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

As a newbie myself I did as others do, got a body panel from a scrap yard. I got the hang of the pc fairly quickly and now it’s down to practice. It’s a safe piece of kit with the right pads and start with the gentle compounds. All the info is available on here.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

there isnt many meets this side of the water for detailers, but im sure myself and a few others could find out way down to your part of the woods if you would like a few tips ect


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

That's what i like to see, 1 Big Happy family,

With a bit of practice and the right products, you will do well :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

lol yea practice makes perfect and a little bit of experamenting never does any harm either


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

So what about a deailing meet?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

martyn said:


> So what about a deailing meet?


we run into the same problem as before (where??)

was just thinking we could take a run down and see ronnie to give him a few tips and that martyn, if you'd be up for it


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds like a plan will have to get the garage cleared first give me a shout and we could arrange something soon?!
________
chevy specs


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

yea no worrys


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm up for it! even got a new car will dealer induced swirls and scores!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

what car have you gone for now martyn - back to ze german stable?!?


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

German it is!


----------

